# good pair of shoes



## dirk42 (Mar 30, 2015)

Normally in the weekend I wear a pair of mountain shoes which i think are good prepper shoes. Though here in Thailand a good pair is rather expensive. As an alternative, I bought now several safety shoes. Already wearing them a lot and they are about as good as mountain shoes. For me the only difference is the hard toe. the safety shoes I bought are high on the ankle as well.

The nice thing though is the price. They cost about 1/4 of a proper pair of mountain shoes.


----------



## Wikkador (Oct 22, 2014)

If they offer ankle support, puncture protection and are not smooth bottom, I would think they would work well once they break in. I normally wear 5.11 6" boots while in the mountains and Rockport Northfield shoes in town.


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

Check to see if you can have specific eBay sellers ship to Thailand.

I bought new Belleville boots with two extra sets of liners from an APO in south Korea for only $29 USD. I'm pretty sure a seller in Southeast Asia can have them shipped pretty easily to someone else in Southeast Asia.


----------

